# Aquarium Salt Vs. Plain Canning Salt.



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I am starting this Thread to see what people prefer to use and methods used to treat injured/sick fish. I am an old "fish keeper" having been fortunate enough to have had several Freshwater Tanks. I never wanted/felt the need to "get into" Reef/Salt Water Tanks. However, because of my economic conditions, I have greatly down sized my fish keeping to a 5 gallon-1 Betta tank (Lol, this is just perfect for me now). However, I am still able to enjoy fish keeping; As, the disabled man (in a wheelchair) that I help/take care of has a 25 Gallon Tank which houses: 1 Guppie, 1 Mollie, and 3 Cories. 

The reason I started this thread is this: I live in a very rural area and have to drive 50 miles one way just to get to a pet store. Well, He and I took a trip to the pet store and brought back his 3 Cories and my 1 Betta. His Cories also brought Ick with them and I am marinating his tank at 87 Degrees F. for 10-14 days with zero salt (because of the Cories). Progress is going well and by Feb 5 the tank temp will start decreasing. So, because I see so many people using Aquarium Salt when all I have ever used is just plain Canning Salt (zero additives, just salt). This just made me curious as to what the experienced fish keepers use. If my Betta, K.U. Dude (selected and most appropriately named by the man I help), ever needs "salted," I will use Canning Salt. Thank You for any/all responses.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

As long as canning salt has absolutely nothing in it except for plain NaCl, you can use it in your aquarium. Anything with iodine, anti-caking agents, etc. WILL harm your fish. Kosher salt is a good aquarium salt that you can find at the grocery store.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been keeping fish for the past 10 years or so and have 13 freshwater tanks. Like you, I have only ever used the Kosher/canning salt on the rare occasion salt has been needed. 

Also, like you, I live in a VERY rural area so it is a major ordeal to get to a pet store. 

Not only is the canning salt easier for me to get (at the grocery store), but it is WAY less expensive than aquarium salt - and works the same way, IMO.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Found this info:

Morton® Canning and Pickling Salt is a pure granulated salt which does not contain potassium iodide, dextrose or an anti-caking agent. In other words, it does not contain any additives.

http://www.mortonsalt.com/faqs/food_salt_faq.html#q11

Aquarium Salt is very similar to table salt inasmuch as it is made of Sodium Chloride (NaCl); however, it lacks anti-caking ingredients and iodine.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/aquarium_salts.php


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use pickling salt for my Sodium chloride needs...I don't worry about Iodine so much as the anti-caking additives..... 

I also use Epsom salt (Magnesium sulfate) for treatments...1-2tsp/gal up to 3tsp/gal with bloat, constipation, dropsy, swimbladder issue

I like to use tannins from native Oak trees naturally dried and fallen from the tree-crushed and steeped in pre-mix in 1gal jugs with one of the salts to use for daily water changes when I am treating a fish


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I am glad you brought up Kosher Salt, as, I cook with Kosher Salt. I am looking right now at a box of Morton Coarse Kosher Salt it contains: Salt, Yellow Prussiate of Soda (anti-caking agent). In addition, I am now looking at a Green box of Morton Canning And Pickling Salt it contains: Plain Salt, Nothing Added. Part of my reasoning for starting this thread is: In My Opinion, Only, I believe it is just so easy for people to go to the store and buy "fish meds" when there are other ways of treating injured/sick fish without spending alot of cash and/or creating more stress on injured/sick fish. For instance Ick treatment with Cories: Slowly raise tank heater to 86-87 Degree F. For 10-14 days to allow parasite to develop fully throughout all stages (since the complete tank is infested anyway). After 10-14 days (all fish are monitored for signs of stress before and after treatment) slowly decrease tank heater to appropriate tropical inhabitant range. During treatment water changes 20% to 30% twice a week to help get parasite out of water column and gravel and oxygen in. Because of increase in temperature fish metabolism will increase. It may require additional small amounts of food. Also, using an air stone/bubble wand during Tank Heater Increase for Ick Treatment will help keep circulation going in addition to using a filter. I know I am rambling; but, I won't post very often. My point being: There are treatments available without using meds. Okay...Nuff Said...I just look at so many threads/posts about using meds when all is required/needed is further research.


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...I am sorry if it appeared as I was on a rant..Must be because I live out in the boonies where the deer/antelope/coyotes roam and I just don't get to the "Big City" often. Therefore, it requires alot more than just "stopping by the pet store." Lionmom, Oldfishlady, I just love to read your threads/posts. Thank You So Much.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

luvmybetta said:


> LOL...I am sorry if it appeared as I was on a rant..Must be because I live out in the boonies where the deer/antelope/coyotes roam and I just don't get to the "Big City" often. Therefore, it requires alot more than just "stopping by the pet store." Lionmom, Oldfishlady, I just love to read your threads/posts. Thank You So Much.


Thank YOU for bringing this subject up!!! 

I agree, many times increased water changes with a salt treatment are all that is needed - but that's just our opinion!!! :lol:

I have mentioned on a few other threads how much money could be saved if people would just purchase canning salt instead of aquarium salt, but to no avail. :-?


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

What I like about the Ick Treatment for tanks is it requires something most tanks have available, anyway: A Heater. No Green/Blue water or "removing carbon from filter during treatment." Simple...Easy...Just what I like!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree...often OTC medication are used for the wrong reason, dosage and duration and this can often make thing worse and even be toxic to not just the fish and the tank itself but to us and the ecosystem

Use of harsh medication are not always the best answer.....and can sometimes even make things worse.....

Many people want instant cures when it just doesn't happen/work that way...it takes time....I only use natural methods and work with the fish to improve the immune response, create an environment that helps the fish yet the pathogen/parasite can't thrive/reproduce as well if at all

Understanding how this all works together can help increase success

Of course prevention it the best method...but sometimes fish get sick or you get them sick to start

The number one medication for freshwater fish....is fresh water...in my experience.....

Freshwater fish thrive with fresh water and to be a good keeper of fish you must first be a good keeper of water......

Next to water quality is nutrition...and this if often forgotten....

Even with more natural treatments it is still important to use it for the right reason, dosage and duration..otherwise-it can be toxic, create resistant pathogen/parasites just as the harsh chemicals can do.....

I too, live in the sticks but even if I did have a fish shop close by I would still use more natural methods to treat problems in my fish....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use Morton Kosher Salt in my BBS hatcheries along with a pinch of Baking Soda...that water goes right into my fry tanks and I have never had a problem.


----------

